# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  ¿ALGÚN PROBLEMA CON EL FORO TRAS LA MIGRACIÓN?

## Iban

Todos estamos intentando aprender juntos cómo es esta nueva versión del foro, y qué nuevas oportunidades nos presenta. Aún así, es pbobable que, durante el cambio, haya pequeñas cosas que haya que "reajustar". Si tenéis algún *problema*, o *duda*, comentadla aquí para que intentemos resolverlo o aclararlo.

----------


## Ming

He visto que todo usuario le puede poner etiquetas al hilo que le de la gana (creo, no me he atrevido a intentarlo), estas etiquetas serían visibles por los demás usuarios o te puede servir (al usuario que lo haya puesto) para más tarde utilizar el Buscador con más eficacia.
(sip, es una pregunta ¿? )
Gracias por la ayuda.

----------


## Iban

Prueba tú a etiquetar este hilo, y vemos qué pasa.

----------


## Ming

Dejalo; pone:


> Puedes añadir varias etiquetas separándolas con una coma (,). *Nota: Las etiquetas son visibles para todos los usuarios.*


Leeré antes de preguntar, leeré antes de preguntar, leeré antes de preguntar, leeré antes de preguntar,...

¿Se podría hacer que solo fuesen visibles para el usuario que las ponga?  :Oops:

----------


## Pulgas

Ming, ¿Qué sentido tendría?
Una etiqueta agrupa temas, aúna criterios y ayuda al motor de búsqueda. Si sólo la puede ver uno, pierde toda su eficacia ¿No? (es sólo una opinión)  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Pulgas, tiene el sentido de que puedes ponerle a la etiqueta... "LTK", o "cutre", o "158" y tu sabes de qué va y no piensas que otro puede verlo, o "divertido", o "interesante", o "Pulgas", se me ocurren mil comentarios que para una persona podría ir bien pero que para muchas las podría liar; para mí un comentario en un hilo me puede ser muy interesante y para otro no, o todo el tema, o...
Vamos, yo muchas veces me he suscrito a temas que en un principio no me interesaban solo para tenerlos más localizados para un futuro; y si esos temas hubiesen tenido las etiquetas que yo hubiese querido sabiendo que nadie más podría verlo... localizarlos de nuevo me hubiese sido muuuuucho más sencillo  :Oops: 
No sé si me entiendes...
Pero bueno, que si no se puede, pues no se puede, no hay más.

PD. En realidad esta mañana quería haceros otra pregunta... pero se me ha ido de la cabeza y he hecho esta  :Oops: 
PPD. Me gusta como está quedando el foro, seguir así   :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

Tiene su lógica, Ming. Tiene su lógica.
No sé si se puede hacer. Le pasamos la consulta al programador, y que él nos cuente. 
Gracias.  :Smile1:

----------


## Coloclom

aprovechando que está Ming por el hilo.

Ayer, o anteayer, me preguntó si yo había abierto tal hilo no sé donde,... Yo no lo había abierto, pero ella parecía tan segura, que entendí que podía ser un fallo del foro.


Esta mañana, en nuevo mensajes veo un hilo abierto por Nity, accedo a él, y el hilo era abierto por Fernándo, de echo, creo que Nity ni siquiera posteaba en él...


Sólo tengo constancia de esos 2 fallos. No sé si se debe a un posible error, o si Ming y yo nos estamos volviendo locos...

----------


## Iban

Ni idea de cuál era el hilo, ¿verdad? O al menos dinos la marca del Whisky...

----------


## Ming

> Sólo tengo constancia de esos 2 fallos. No sé si se debe a un posible error, o si Ming y yo nos estamos volviendo locos...


Eso quedría decir que estoy empezando a soñar contigo  :117: 

Yo voy preguntando, eh...
¿Hay la opción de hacer una búsqueda rápida pero por mensajes en vez de temas? (esto el anterior lo tenía  :Oops: )

----------


## Iban

La búsqueda rápida (es decir, escribir en el cuadradito blanco de arriba a la derecha, y hacer clic en "search" es una búsqueda por mensajes. es decir, la cadena de texto, no la busca en los títulos, sino en los contenidos de los mensajes. Como se hacía antes.

----------


## Ming

> La búsqueda rápida (es decir, escribir en el cuadradito blanco de arriba a la derecha, y hacer clic en "search" es una búsqueda por mensajes. es decir, la cadena de texto, no la busca en los títulos, sino en los contenidos de los mensajes. Como se hacía antes.


Si no recuerdo mal... la búsqueda rápida, antes, se podía hacer de dos maneras o por mensajes o por temas. Tanto en uno como en el otro la palabra a buscar se buscaban en todos los mensajes del tema, pero a la hora de mirar dónde salen dichas palabras te salía de dos formas:
-Por mensaje: te salía cada uno de los mensajes dónde estaba la palabra (un trocito del mensaje)
-Por temas: Solo salía el título del post (tema)
Ahora, a mi me sale (en búsqueda rápida) solo por temas; por eso pregunto si hay la opción de hacer búsqueda rápida por mensajes.
Gracias,
Ming

----------


## Iban

> Si no recuerdo mal... la búsqueda rápida, antes, se podía hacer de dos maneras o por mensajes o por temas. Tanto en uno como en el otro la palabra a buscar se buscaban en todos los mensajes del tema, pero a la hora de mirar dónde salen dichas palabras te salía de dos formas:
> -Por mensaje: te salía cada uno de los mensajes dónde estaba la palabra (un trocito del mensaje)
> -Por temas: Solo salía el título del post (tema)
> Ahora, a mi me sale (en búsqueda rápida) solo por temas; por eso pregunto si hay la opción de hacer búsqueda rápida por mensajes.
> Gracias,
> Ming


Ah carallu.

Que el resultado de la búsqueda, te muestre los mensajes en vez de los temas.

Entendido, entendido. Lo apuntamos a la lista.

----------


## b12jose

No se si será problema de mi cuenta, pero sigo sin recibir las notificaciones por mail en los temas en los que estoy suscrito (tengo habilitada la opción en el panel de control)

Alguna idea de que puede ser?, a alguien más le pasa?

----------


## Iban

¡Apuntado!

(No sabría decirte, porque yo tengo desactivada la notificación por Mail, sería una locura).

----------


## Moss

Habla con Moisés y que cambie lo de los diez caracteres.

----------


## Iban

Me dice que sacrifique a un Moderador, en un altar, en lo alto de la montaña...

----------


## Ming

> Me dice que sacrifique a un Moderador, en un altar, en lo alto de la montaña...


Bueno... si se tiene que hacer... se tiene que hacer  :Neutral: 
Cuál va a ser el Moderador sacrificado  :302:

----------


## Ritxi

> Bueno... si se tiene que hacer... se tiene que hacer 
> Cuál va a ser el Moderador sacrificado


El más bajito!!

----------


## SOFTVADER

Hola compañeros,en el apartado donde pone notificaciones no me manda directamente a los mensajes privados,no sé si sera así o es que no funciona.
Un saludo.

----------


## t.barrie

Te refiere arriba, encima del logo de Tiendamagia, ¿No? En teoría se debería abrir un desplegable al pinchar en "notificaciones", pero parece que se abre detras del logo y no deja seleccionar lo de los mensajes.
Es otra de las cosas a solucionar. 

Un saludo!!

----------


## SOFTVADER

Si,es eso exactamente,pues nada,mas trabajo que os damos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Cielos, Softvader, a mí si me manda!
Por favor, si a alguien más le ocurre lo mismo, que lo comente.
Gracias.

----------


## Ming

> Te refiere arriba, encima del logo de Tiendamagia, ¿No? En teoría se debería abrir un desplegable al pinchar en "notificaciones", pero parece que se abre detras del logo y no deja seleccionar lo de los mensajes.


Exactamente.

Una cosilla, que no es un problema, pero... bueno... cada vez que me identifico en vez de mandarme al foro o a cualquier otro lado me sale un cartelito del tipo de que has utilizado el buscador y no se ha encontrado ninguna respuesta, no se si me explico... ¿eso es normal?


PD. _Edito_: 
Siento molestar de nuevo, pero... ¿eso que ocurre con Notificaciones también ocurre con Herramientas, Buscar Tema, Calificar este Tema y Visualizar?

----------


## Moss

> PD. _Edito_: 
> Siento molestar de nuevo, pero... ¿eso que ocurre con Notificaciones también ocurre con Herramientas, Buscar Tema, Calificar este Tema y Visualizar?


Tú nunca molestas Ming. Y no, en teoría simplemente con pasar el cursor se deberían desplegar.

----------


## Iban

Ming, Soft, confimadme esto: ¿Usais Internet Explorer 7?

Parece que para esa versión, los desplegables están dando problemas. Lo ponemos en "chapuzas para revisar".

----------


## Ming

> Tú nunca molestas Ming. Y no, en teoría simplemente con pasar el cursor se deberían desplegar.


Que monooooo *+*

Clicas sobre... herramientas (por ejemplo), pero ocurre igual que con Notificaciones, que se queda debajo de algo, en este caso se queda debajo del primer mensaje del tema, debajo de lo rojo y el trozo gris de al lado de los datos (no sé si me explico).

Iban... no te respondo porque no lo sé  :Oops: 
Pero ya que estáis con chapuzas... dos cosillas, jeje (al final me vais a dar una patada en el culo)
- Cuando vas a mensajes nuevos no se ven las horas de estos. (una tontería muy grande, lo sé)
- Tengo la sensación que o me desconecto o no veo los mensajes nuevos (a partir de que me haya conectado)... esta vez sí que es cosa mía, ¿no? (las respuestas de Moss y de Iban no las he visto hasta que no me he desconectado... y me he vuelto a conectar para poder responder)

----------


## SOFTVADER

Buenas noches,yo tengo el vista Iban,estoy un poco pegado en informatica,jejejej.
Un saludo.

----------


## Iban

Ming.

En tu navegador, en la barra de arriba, vete a "Ayuda" y pincha en "Acerca de Internet Explorer". Te dirá la versión que estás utilizando.

Sobre los menús que se despliegan por debajo de los hilos, te voy a dar una sugerencia para ir tirando. Si cuando vas a hacer "clic" en uno de esos menús, has movido la página hasta que te quede en la parte baja de la pantalla, el menú se te desplegará hacia arriba en vez de hacia abajo, no quedando así oculto. Mientras lo arreglamos puede que te ayude esta trampita.

Apuntamos a la lista de cosas para revisar:

- Menús que, al desplegarse, quedan ocultos por otros trozos del foro.
- Mensajes nuevos sin la hora.
- En el encabezado de cada post, en la parte del usuario que lo ha escrito, no aparee la edad (estop es cosecha nuestra).

Sobre lo de los mensajes nuevos, ¿te refieres a "hilos", o MPs?

No os imagináis qué pedazo de lista tenemos...

----------


## Iban

Soft, mira la versión del Explorer como le he dicho a Ming en el post anterior.

----------


## SOFTVADER

Confirmado Iban,Internet Explorer 7.
Un saludo.

----------


## Iban

Ming,

Yo en nuevos mensajes veo la hora tanto del primer post como del último. ¿Que de estodo esto es lo que no te aparece a ti?

Nuevos.JPG

----------


## Iban

Clara, he estado mirado el tema de actualización de nuevos mensajes con Moss. A él también le pasaba, pero ahora ya no. Me tienes que contar si a ti te sigue pasando.

----------


## t.barrie

> Ming,
> 
> Yo en nuevos mensajes veo la hora tanto del primer post como del último. ¿Que de estodo esto es lo que no te aparece a ti?
> 
> Nuevos.JPG


Iban, con el explorer 7 a mi me falla la hora del tercer circulito que has marcado, el de más a la derecha. Sale la mitad.

_último mensaje hoy: 06_ 30
_por Iban_

----------


## Ming

Pues a mi me sigue saliendo mal :(
Iban, sí, tengo el 7. 

Qué pasa, quería "estrenar" lo de insertar imagenes  :Oops: 
(como puedes ver me refería a los "hilos")
nuevos2.jpg

_Edito_: para poner la imagen mejor... y pelearme para intentar sacar la "vieja"... sin éxito, he sido derrotada por una imagen...  :07:

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Seguro que falla?

 ¿De verdad de la buena?

Lo digo porque desde la beta del firefox parece, no ya que no sale la hora, si no ni la mitad del nombre... hasta que bajas el zoom del explorador (es que también tienen). Probad con control + y control -. A ver que tal.

Ahora edito mi mensaje que me voy a meter desde el  7 y desde ópera.

Confirmado. En IE/ es cuestión de zoom. Depende de la resolución de pantalla que tengais si teneis el IE con más zoom se os come cosas. Pero no es un problema del foro. Bajar el zoom (si veis las letras pequeñas bajar la resolución de pantalla, y si no, pues aguantarse).

----------


## Ming

> Confirmado. En IE/ es cuestión de zoom. Depende de la resolución de pantalla que tengais si teneis el IE con más zoom se os come cosas. Pero no es un problema del foro. Bajar el zoom (si veis las letras pequeñas bajar la resolución de pantalla, y si no, pues aguantarse).


Si bajo el zoom me falla igual.
Como ya dije es una tontería, así que no afecta demasiado  :Smile1: 
Era para tocaros un poco... las narices :p

----------


## Moss

Los mensajes siguen si actualizarse como debería.

----------


## Tracer

Chicos... empezad a pensar seriamente en utilizar Firefox... yo no tengo ninguno de esos problemas que estais comentando por aqui... ya lo dicen "Explorer... El mejor explorador para buscar un explorador decente"

----------


## Ming

Ya... y dejar de utilizar el vista pero... es lo que hay  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Vista? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGG  GGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:  :9898:

----------


## Ming

"Las grandes rutinas nacen en el retrete", sí.

----------


## Ming

Tengo una "queja"  :Mad1: 

El buzón de MPs es muy pequeño, y además ahora no te "da aviso" de cuando te quedas sin espacio.

Si pudieseis arreglar lo del aviso os lo agradecería mucho; pero si aumentaseis el tamaño de almacenamiento...  :Love: 
Por favor  :Oops: 


PD. Spes intento vaciarlo un poco y te aviso o algo, sorry, pero estoy liada con la universidad...
Un beso guapa ^^

----------


## b12jose

> No se si será problema de mi cuenta, pero sigo sin recibir las notificaciones por mail en los temas en los que estoy suscrito (tengo habilitada la opción en el panel de control)
> 
> Alguna idea de que puede ser?, a alguien más le pasa?


Arreglado, ya tengo la notificación activa, aunque el móvil me esta matando de tanto pitar ... creo que ahora participo en más hilos que cuando lo activé :S:S

Saludos

----------


## Moss

> Tengo una "queja" 
> 
> El buzón de MPs es muy pequeño, y además ahora no te "da aviso" de cuando te quedas sin espacio.
> 
> Si pudieseis arreglar lo del aviso os lo agradecería mucho; pero si aumentaseis el tamaño de almacenamiento... 
> Por favor


Ming, Reina; tú no necesitas un buzón, necesitas una sucursal de Correos. No sé si podremos darte tanto. 

Cuelga un vídeo en el Labo y veremos lo que se puede hacer. Tengo contactos.

----------


## Ming

> Arreglado, ya tengo la notificación activa, aunque el móvil me esta matando de tanto pitar ... creo que ahora participo en más hilos que cuando lo activé :S:S


Jose, es una ilusión óptica ;-)





> Ming, Reina; tú no necesitas un buzón, necesitas una sucursal de Correos. No sé si podremos darte tanto. 
> 
> Cuelga un vídeo en el Labo y veremos lo que se puede hacer. Tengo contactos.


¿Reina?
Solo son 100 MPs... es una mier*ecilla... porfi...  :Oops: 
Lo del video estoy en ello... pero no he logrado acabar nada... además de que también se debería de pensar en el concurso, ¿no?
(que no quiere decir que vaya a participar, antes tengo que acabar alguna cosa...  :O11: )

----------


## t.barrie

> Lo del video estoy en ello... pero no he logrado acabar nada... además de que también se debería de pensar en el concurso, ¿no?
> (que no quiere decir que vaya a participar, antes tengo que acabar alguna cosa... )


No si al final te vas a animar :001 005: , tu lo haces por hacer la contra a Dani y a los que dijeron que jamás subirías un video.
Me alegraría que al final subieras algún video, y que te animaras para el concurso.

Un beso Ming (iba a poner un saludo pero me llamaste tacaño o algo parecido :Smile1: )

----------


## b12jose

> Jose, es una ilusión óptica ;-)


Óptica :Confused:  Más bien acústica:P

----------


## Ming

> No si al final te vas a animar,


¡¿Pero tu has visto las fieras que participan?!
Esto promete y mucho.
¡Si hasta va a participar un tal Tomás!  :117: 




> tu lo haces por hacer la contra a Dani y a los que dijeron que jamás subirías un video.


Eso también  :001 005: 




> Me alegraría que al final subieras algún video, *y/o* que te animaras para el concurso.


A mi también; ya que eso quedría decir que tengo algo "acabado" y más o menos... "decente"...  :07:  (cada vez lo veo peor...)




> Un beso Ming (iba a poner un saludo pero me llamaste tacaño o algo parecido)


Eso es, mucho mejor ^^
Un beso para ti también  :Smile1: 
Al final será verdad que con bien poco se me hace feliz  :Oops: 




> Óptica Más bien acústica:P


También és verdad  :302: 


PD. Puedo decir muchas tonterías y todo lo que queráis pero si aumentaseis el buzón me haríais un gran favor, gracias.

----------


## Iban

Se ha desactivado la notificación de MPs por mail, cierto. A ver si encontramos el botón para volver a ponerlo.

----------


## Ming

Siento decirlo por aquí pero por más que borro MPs me sigue diciendo que no tengo más espacio  :117: 
Bórralo cuando lo leas.




> Ya están abiertos.
> 
> Oye, Ming, ¿podrías decirme si ya, en el área secreta, por fin veis bien los contadores de mensajes, y los últimos hilos escritos, y todo eso que fallaba antes?


Claro que te lo puedo decir:
- Si miras desde: Foro se ve el listado perfectamente, con los hilos que han sido abiertos y todo correcto; Sois los mejores  :Smile1: 
- Sobre los MPs... da notificación por correo (a mi me lo da) pero no da notificación de ningún tipo sobre si solo vas a poder recibir 1 o 2 MPs más. Antes al llegar a 10 te lo marcaba en negrita o algo y además de que siempre te mostraba cuantos tenías y la capacidad total.
Aunque... intenta lograr lo de ampliar el buzón, por favor  :07: 
Ahora en serio... me voy a volver loca con tan poco espacio...  :001 07:  (he tenido que volver a borrar MPs ahora para poderte mandar este... y sigue sin dejarme)

¿Algo más? ^^
Un beso.

----------

